

Chill: turntable.fm for video from team behind Namesake - thesash
http://chill.com/

======
calbear81
I'm sad that none of my Facebook friends are on Chill so I couldn't check it
but the whole concept of group video watching sounds awesome.

------
shammydog
I can't seem to get in because I don't have a facebook friend on Chill. Does
anyone know another way to get invites?

